# Do you have problems with other people understanding your hobby?



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

I love slingshots, bows, swords...blades in general... and of course going out in the nature.

I am 22(almost 23) and I live with my parents...they think that my passion for all these is stupid and that making them just make me look like a big kid and of course it`s a waste of time.

But this what I like....I don`t like cars or football or other stuff that most people like....I LIKE SLINGSHOTS









What about you? Do you have problems with other people in understanding you?


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

i know the feeling.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Its your life. . Live it so that you get the most you can from it. Being outside doing your own thing? It doesnt get any better than that. I dont like television. I dont watch sports or any of that. Some may think thats strange. I dont care. Id rather be outside with a slingshot or a fishing rod or just kicking around in the woods.	Its your own business and your harming no one. 
Sometimes being different requires a thick skin. Grow one and keep doing what you enjoy. Tell your family, "Worse things have been done by better men"	Just my two cents.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Slingshots are easy to explain, fresh air, outdoors, not much different than shooting a handgun but a lot more PC. Try explaining collecting swords and medieval weapons now that's hard.


----------



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

Men are supposed to have silly things they do for fun. it's part of why recreation is enjoyable - because it doesn't have to "work" any particular way.
If it made perfect sense it would be a job not a hobby.

Pos, my only thought is that, like you I tend towards solitary hobbies but I've found it's really rewarding to have social hobbies too (in my case it's an MMA team , so it's social insofar as it's a room full of like minded individuals training to choke each other out LOL) .

Also it's interesting how many hunters we have here (that's not really reflected in forum discussions much which is weird).

Mike


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i know what u are saying


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

posoloaca said:


> I love slingshots, bows, swords...blades in general... and of course going out in the nature.
> 
> I am 22(almost 23) and I live with my parents...they think that my passion for all these is stupid and that making them just make me look like a big kid and of course it`s a waste of time.
> 
> ...


I have rifels pistols air guns but my favorite is the slingshot. Most people do not connect with slingshot shooting and believe it and me to be rather infantile. Becoming proficient with a slingshot and other primal weapons is no waist of time this may come in handy one day and could be used to save someones life. You never know if we will not end up becoming like a 3rd world nation like Ruwanda where they hack each other to death with machetes. Remember Thunderdome.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

If you're good enough at anything, you'll earn people's respect.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree that the slingshot and its users suffer from the stigma of playing with what is seen as a child's toy. I have learned to exploit this weakness when needed and turn it into a strength while "Freedom Hunting". Where I live is very rural and conservative (two thumbs up!!!!) and while there are very few serious slingshot shooters almost every man there had one as a child and there are probably a few old men who have held on to it all their lives. Since everyone knows everyone else they will either know or know of these old men and therefore it is acceptable in their eyes. Of course, guns and hunting are followed by almost every man there, too, so being out and about is not at all derided.

As far as being on your own, that is a good thing. While the people where I live are some of the nicest you'll ever meet worldwide, they are a clannish bunch and as I am an out-of-stater and of closet biracial descent (passing myself off as a cracker, of which I am part) I will state for the record that I spend a full six months a year home from the sea at home off work and have zero friends in my local area/county. This may sound ugly but to be honest I am happier this way as it frees me up for more fishing, roving, and slingshot time. While I don't want to hijack this post and make it about me I'll state that I don't like getting caught up in this week's latest ******* Drama of who's banging whose wife, who's making the meth this weekend, who wants to borrow money, and the list goes on and on. I have Federally-issued licenses from three nations and can't afford to get caught up in some idiot's harebrained schemes. You'll never have those problems wandering the woods and streams with fishing rod and slingshot!

Finally, I've visited your Carpathian Mountains once in western Ukraine. They are very beautiful and remind me of my own Ozarks.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

One of the reasons for establishing The Slingshot Channel was to demonstrate that slingshots are no toys, but serious weapons - if in the hands of men, not boys.

When I explain my hobby, I usually say "the little brother of bow and arrow".

Jörg


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I agree that the slingshot and its users suffer from the stigma of playing with what is seen as a child's toy. I have learned to exploit this weakness when needed and turn it into a strength while "Freedom Hunting". Where I live is very rural and conservative (two thumbs up!!!!) and while there are very few serious slingshot shooters almost every man there had one as a child and there are probably a few old men who have held on to it all their lives. Since everyone knows everyone else they will either know or know of these old men and therefore it is acceptable in their eyes. Of course, guns and hunting are followed by almost every man there, too, so being out and about is not at all derided.
> 
> As far as being on your own, that is a good thing. While the people where I live are some of the nicest you'll ever meet worldwide, they are a clannish bunch and as I am an out-of-stater and of closet biracial descent (passing myself off as a cracker, of which I am part) I will state for the record that I spend a full six months a year home from the sea at home off work and have zero friends in my local area/county. This may sound ugly but to be honest I am happier this way as it frees me up for more fishing, roving, and slingshot time. While I don't want to hijack this post and make it about me I'll state that I don't like getting caught up in this week's latest ******* Drama of who's banging whose wife, who's making the meth this weekend, who wants to borrow money, and the list goes on and on. I have Federally-issued licenses from three nations and can't afford to get caught up in some idiot's harebrained schemes. You'll never have those problems wandering the woods and streams with fishing rod and slingshot!
> 
> Finally, I've visited your Carpathian Mountains once in western Ukraine. They are very beautiful and remind me of my own Ozarks.


You should visit The Romanian Carpathians as well (if you have the chance), they have unique particularities. Lots of beautiful caves, but most important they are still very wild (even dough you will meet lots of Shepard`s ).

For all of you nature and mountain lovers here you can find a few photos from The Carpathians http://www.facebook.com/buzle.tudor?v=photos&ref=profile


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry to butt in again, but I read every bodies posts, and every one seems so concerned with proving that a slingshot is not a *TOY, *what's wrong with a toy? for children or adults, we need toys, we crave toys, it is a natural need in the human species to play. My slingshots are my toys (my swords too), going out into the woods and shooting at trees with my girlfriend and our dog is my play, and I enjoy it immensely . Maybe it is a serious weapon in some hands (more power to you Joerg!!) but whats so wrong with it still being a toy too...as it stands now it is underestimated, it's fun, it's cheap, let everyone start seeing it as a serious tool or weapon and you start having the powers that be looking to get their cut...every forked limb will be taxed and every latex band will be cost a fortune.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

posoloaca said:


> I love slingshots, bows, swords...blades in general... and of course going out in the nature.
> 
> I am 22(almost 23) and I live with my parents...they think that my passion for all these is stupid and that making them just make me look like a big kid and of course it`s a waste of time.
> 
> ...


I am 50 this year and only started shooting slingshots last october when people at work found out and my parents, especially my dad they all laughed at me for playing with a kids toy,so I asked them to hold a paper target in front of their face whilst I took a couple of shots being a toy it should not hurt.None of them volunteered and they dont mention it anymore,I too do not like football and told them so I dont see any skill in kicking a ball 10 inches in size into a goalmouth 6feet high and twelve feet in length wow that is difficult NOT.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Slingshots are cool but dont bash footy lol.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Inquisitive said:


> Slingshots are cool but dont bash footy lol.


That is just my opinion on football it's how I feel about it, where I work thats all you here when I started work there the first thing I was asked was what team I supported,why does everyone you meet expect you to support football.My Hobby before slingshots was martial arts and mma and studied this for several years but when I mentioned this to them the response was oh, and that was it they did not want to know, fortunately I have a family and like another forum member dont have or need any freinds to hang around with and am very happy in my own company when im not with the wife.With friends you have to share their problems, been there done that got the trophy,selfish it may seem life is short so live it how you want to not how people expect you to.


----------



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

It's fun , that is all I need to know. Don' care what other people think.


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I love slingshots, bows, swords...blades in general... and of course going out in the nature.
> 
> I am 22(almost 23) and I live with my parents...they think that my passion for all these is stupid and that making them just make me look like a big kid and of course it`s a waste of time.
> 
> ...


I am 50 this year and only started shooting slingshots last october when people at work found out and my parents, especially my dad they all laughed at me for playing with a kids toy,so I asked them to hold a paper target in front of their face whilst I took a couple of shots being a toy it should not hurt.None of them volunteered and they dont mention it anymore,I too do not like football and told them so I dont see any skill in kicking a ball 10 inches in size into a goalmouth 6feet high and twelve feet in length wow that is difficult NOT.
[/quote]








I really like your style ....maybe I should do the same...but only after I`ll move out


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

Even though I love football, I do see your point. Also, another great point made is that slingshots are toys. As far as I'm concerned, anything you use for fun is a toy, and slingshots are pretty **** fun. However, they definately can be weapons. 
After what I've done in the past few weeks, there isn't a squirrel in Connecticut that wouldn't run at the sound of my footsteps.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Sorry to butt in again, but I read every bodies posts, and every one seems so concerned with proving that a slingshot is not a *TOY, *what's wrong with a toy? for children or adults, we need toys, we crave toys, it is a natural need in the human species to play. My slingshots are my toys (my swords too), going out into the woods and shooting at trees with my girlfriend and our dog is my play, and I enjoy it immensely . Maybe it is a serious weapon in some hands (more power to you Joerg!!) but whats so wrong with it still being a toy too...as it stands now it is underestimated, it's fun, it's cheap, let everyone start seeing it as a serious tool or weapon and you start having the powers that be looking to get their cut...every forked limb will be taxed and every latex band will be cost a fortune.


+1...well put!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't care if people think I'm playing with a toy, it's a fun toy. I like BB guns too. I play a harmonica and lots of folks consider them a toy also. I like shooting my handmade long bow. I also like flintlock rifles. The only sport I watch on TV is the UFC fights. Well, I do watch the olympics some when they are going on. I want to get good enough again to be able to effectively hunt with my slingshot like I did when I was younger.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am going to be 65 years old next month, and just started shooting a slingshot about two months ago. I carve wooden spoons too. These are things you can do alone and I've always been pretty much a loner.
I cannot say that I don't care what other people think because I do. I guess they just figure me for an oddball... and I guess I am. So what?
The appeal of the slingshot is to me the same as the appeal of the wooden spoon. It is basically a simple object, even primitive. But the potential for variety and style is endless. (Oh, and it's cheap, too. I like that.) I like trying to perfect a simple thing like carving a spoon or making a slingshot or shooting one. Probably cause I'm a simple man.







... simple _*minded*_, anyway!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I've not encountered any resistance to my interest in slingshots. Of course my wife is used to me and my esoteric interests, and I haven't bothered to tell too many others.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chugosh said:


> I've not encountered any resistance to my interest in slingshots. Of course my wife is used to me and my esoteric interests, and I haven't bothered to tell too many others.


esoteric = oddball


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> me and my esoteric interests,


esoteric = oddball








[/quote]

Indeed!
Slingshots, role playing games, the SCA, miniature wargames (that was a very short dabble), the banjo, and a number of other unrelated interests that have come along, some of which are still around and others of which have gone their merry way out again. I just wish I had a better place for shooting to get some practice in.


----------



## Beaujangles (May 23, 2010)

I'm in the process of making a couple slingshots for my 4 year old son and myself, and I'm making them as TOYS. I think this would be a great alternative to the TV and video games that seem to dominate the life of most children these days. There could be a lot of life lessons to be learned from these toys. ie.. Not everything has to have flashy lights to be fun. If you want to be good at something, it takes hard work, keep practicing. Your decisions have consequences, you decided to shoot that squirrel, it's dead, there's no taking it back. There is a world outside of your house that you can play in! Go enjoy it! The list could go on for quite a while.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I am going to be 65 years old next month, and just started shooting a slingshot about two months ago. I carve wooden spoons too. These are things you can do alone and I've always been pretty much a loner.
> I cannot say that I don't care what other people think because I do. I guess they just figure me for an oddball... and I guess I am. So what?
> The appeal of the slingshot is to me the same as the appeal of the wooden spoon. It is basically a simple object, even primitive. But the potential for variety and style is endless. (Oh, and it's cheap, too. I like that.) I like trying to perfect a simple thing like carving a spoon or making a slingshot or shooting one. Probably cause I'm a simple man.
> 
> ...


Why not make a spoon slingshot the natural curve may tend to make it ergo so it feels nice in the hand. I am for simple living. Everything is too fast and complicated. Many buy into the ffalse idea that life is about aquiring all you can just before you drop dead and you have to leave it all anyway. I am a minimalist and hate xcess. There are many things that I consider to be of no value. The more you have the more you have to worry about.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Fun topic!!! Everyone has made a lot of excellent points!!! Stay the course my friends!!!! Have fun with your catties!!! Use them *as needed*, for fun, food, or heaven forbid... for a bit of protection. Slingshots cover the entire spectrum of possible uses just like other shooting sports. Tiny spring BB guns, .22 cal., shotguns, rifles and handguns. Slingshots here in the States sometimes don't get the respect they deserve for a variety of reasons, association with children's toys, our obsession with MORE POWER, and the fact that unlike guns, most people are not afraid of them. However, this is a GOOD thing, as I for one would like to keep enjoying my "silly hobby."


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey- I'm in my 70,s-been shooting slingshots and makin em since bout 8 - 9 yr old, if people give me the- OOoooooohh, treatment and roll their eyes , I figure they don't know s--- about slingshots anyway, so I just say did ya ever hear bout what David did to Goliath????? ((((= not even the same thing=BUT THEY DON'T KNOW IT=)))), and they say Oh yea that's right, sounds like a neat hobby, and they wander off in their ignorance, leaving me be= while I enjoy my hobby- Have found out that the ones that make stupid remarks are the ones that have a hard time finding their way out of a rainstorm anyway, and that's what I do


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm getting my son outside now. He'd be hesitant and be on the computer or playing video games. This thing has made it possible to get him out of this house.

Thanks God for forks.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

My neighbors go water sking, boating , riding their Harleys, or spend thousands of dollars on trucks that make alot of noise and never make it off the paved highway . As long as I am not bothering anyone, whats the difference! At least I'm not pissing my money away on drugs .


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I'm autistic and have many hobbies, my parents have always been very pratical and most of my friends, impractical; I only have trouble explaining myself when the person listening finds it hard to see past their own view of what they percieve the objects to be in the first place. In other words, when I started the martial arts at 16, my parents and friends thought it was a joke, when I took up Rubiks cubes a couple of years ago, everyone was impressed, I was in the top 10 cubers in the UK last year and I still study the martial arts after 12 years; none of my friends or family (save one or two) are interested in the martial arts, but they all think the cube is more impressive; I just cube for fun the martial arts is a whole ... art, for want of a better word. My point is, you know how practical and fun a catapult can be, so if you think it has enough potential to dedicate some time to, do it, others will see over time (unless they're like my family who still just don't get learning the martial arts) and do yourself a favour and think about moving out, if I can do it, almost everyone else can. 
P.S. have a look at my subscriptions on my youtube page (wanderinggibbon) I'm on Jorgs friend list, you're not alone.

I think of all the things you could have chosen, catapults are one of the best!
Louis.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I am going to be 65 years old next month, and just started shooting a slingshot about two months ago. I carve wooden spoons too. These are things you can do alone and I've always been pretty much a loner.
> I cannot say that I don't care what other people think because I do. I guess they just figure me for an oddball... and I guess I am. So what?
> The appeal of the slingshot is to me the same as the appeal of the wooden spoon. It is basically a simple object, even primitive. But the potential for variety and style is endless. (Oh, and it's cheap, too. I like that.) I like trying to perfect a simple thing like carving a spoon or making a slingshot or shooting one. Probably cause I'm a simple man.
> 
> ...


Hello, I am young and don't mean to be rude, but do you know anything of Autism and Aspergers? you may find it interesting.


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I'm autistic and have many hobbies, my parents have always been very pratical and most of my friends, impractical; I only have trouble explaining myself when the person listening finds it hard to see past their own view of what they percieve the objects to be in the first place. In other words, when I started the martial arts at 16, my parents and friends thought it was a joke, when I took up Rubiks cubes a couple of years ago, everyone was impressed, I was in the top 10 cubers in the UK last year and I still study the martial arts after 12 years; none of my friends or family (save one or two) are interested in the martial arts, but they all think the cube is more impressive; I just cube for fun the martial arts is a whole ... art, for want of a better word. My point is, you know how practical and fun a catapult can be, so if you think it has enough potential to dedicate some time to, do it, others will see over time (unless they're like my family who still just don't get learning the martial arts) and do yourself a favour and think about moving out, if I can do it, almost everyone else can.
> P.S. have a look at my subscriptions on my youtube page (wanderinggibbon) I'm on Jorgs friend list, you're not alone.
> 
> I think of all the things you could have chosen, catapults are one of the best!
> Louis.


your message really impressed me







.....and yes, you are right...I am moving out next week







I hope it will be a great experience, as the job I found is not that great, but still...no one to bother me anymore


----------

